# HIKING: Trailhead Steward Training: Preventative Search &Rescue (PSAR) April 6, 2019



## billski (Mar 24, 2019)

*HIKING: Trailhead Steward Training: Preventative Search &Rescue (PSAR) April 6, 2019*

Looking a few good passionate hikers willing to devote a few hours each week to prevent unnecessary search and rescue missions.

Trailhead hiker intervention has proven to increase hiker preparedness.  It is reducing Search and Rescue missions and won a regional US Forest Service award as an innovative and effective volunteer program last season.  The White Mountain National Forest Trailhead Steward program is beginning it’s fifth season, targeting the most popular trailheads in New Hampshire.  Stewards work in teams of two to greet visitors on Saturday and Sundays from late spring through autumn.  Our purpose is to prevent unnecessary Search and Rescue Missions due to hiker preparedness.

Please join us for our annual training event on Saturday April 6, 2018 from 8:00 am to 5 pm as leaders from the volunteer program, Forest Service, NH Fish and Game and Law Enforcement explain how the program works, what we expect, our message and communications methods we have found most helpful.

To register, please enroll here:   https://www.volunteer.gov/results.cfm?ID=17279


----------

